

The launchd on Free/Net/OpenBSD train is never coming - vezzy-fnord
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/jonathan.deboynepollard/FGA/launchd-on-bsd.html

======
techdragon
Interesting, I'd never heard of nosh before despite following the launchd
porting effort.

